# Getting a personal package from ADT Postales



## st_dana (Nov 22, 2016)

Hi everyone, I really hope that I will be able to find some helpful advice here. I moved to Madrid a few months ago to study and didn't expect it to be so cold, so my parents mailed me a box with some of my winter clothes. For a week they sat at ADT Postales office as I've previously read that they mail the documentation to you, which never happened. Then I registered at their website and finally today after some hassle my documentation got approved. Now they are saying they are gonna calculate the amount which I need to pay (as I've stated the overall value of 200 euros) within another 4 days and email it to me, which I cannot really wait for, as I am freezing and in need of those stuff sent. 

Do you think it is possible for me to go to ADT Postales office at Barajas and try to pay and collect my stuff there? I tried messaging them on their website, emailing, calling (they only have an auto-response machine), but they never replied. As of now the next steps which should be completed on the website are: 'Calculating and paying bill' and 'Import procedures: pending customs presentation'. Or will I only be able to collect my package when all those steps are completed? Please help, I'm getting very desperate with the Spanish mail


----------



## pedro6 (Aug 4, 2016)

I live in Alicante and ordered items from the US on Ebay, I received the usual email stating they would calculate the amount I had to pay and let me know.
However, I noticed that a number of people complained that the Email with the cost never arrived and their items were sent back without any notice.
I decided to drive from Alicante to Madrid and sought the problem out as the item was expensive and for my wifes birthday.
First you have to visit the Correo and pick up papers then take that to customs at the airport who give you another set of papers containing the duty to be paid.
Take the customs papers to the nearest Bank and pay the duty
Return to customs who give you more paperwork to take back to the original correo office where you will collect your item.
This is a nightmare but at least you eventually obtain your items without the risk of them being returned.
Hope this helps.
Good luck.


----------



## st_dana (Nov 22, 2016)

Dear Pedro, thank you for the reply! I tried to get the papers at Correos but they literally had no clue of what papers I needed, so they just told me to contact Aduana or go there myself if I want and check with their postal office, which I guess I'm gonna do tomorrow as I have no choice haha. Gladly at least I live in Madrid, I can believe you had to go all the way from Alicante! The Spanish postal system really sounds like a joke to me, I never had such problems with UK postal service or any others!


----------



## pedro6 (Aug 4, 2016)

st_dana said:


> Dear Pedro, thank you for the reply! I tried to get the papers at Correos but they literally had no clue of what papers I needed, so they just told me to contact Aduana or go there myself if I want and check with their postal office, which I guess I'm gonna do tomorrow as I have no choice haha. Gladly at least I live in Madrid, I can believe you had to go all the way from Alicante! The Spanish postal system really sounds like a joke to me, I never had such problems with UK postal service or any others!


when I say correo I mean take a copy of your email notice from ADT to their office near (about 2 KMS ) away from the customs at the airport. The ADT office is in fact a correo the address is on their Email.
If you are saying you have already been to the ADT office and they are denying knowledge of your item the chances are they have returned it to the sender.
It took me all morning to sort out my parcel and I walked miles so be prepared for a work out.
Good luck and if you need any more clarification let me know.


----------



## st_dana (Nov 22, 2016)

pedro6 said:


> when I say correo I mean take a copy of your email notice from ADT to their office near (about 2 KMS ) away from the customs at the airport. The ADT office is in fact a correo the address is on their Email.
> If you are saying you have already been to the ADT office and they are denying knowledge of your item the chances are they have returned it to the sender.
> It took me all morning to sort out my parcel and I walked miles so be prepared for a work out.
> Good luck and if you need any more clarification let me know.


I see, thanks! However when I woke up in the morning and was getting ready to go to Barajas, I got a message from Correos saying that the package just left the warehouse today and it is going to be delivered to me within a week, I didn't have to pay anything even though the value of my used clothing is 200 euros. Prior to this I emailed them five times asking if I could pick up my parcel from them, which I believe I will not be able anymore? I've also read on some other communities that despite them saying the item is already on the way being delivered, it sometimes still got sent back? Do you think I should just contact Correos again and see what they say? Sorry for so so many questions and thank you so much!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

st_dana said:


> I see, thanks! However when I woke up in the morning and was getting ready to go to Barajas, I got a message from Correos saying that the package just left the warehouse today and it is going to be delivered to me within a week, I didn't have to pay anything even though the value of my used clothing is 200 euros. Prior to this I emailed them five times asking if I could pick up my parcel from them, which I believe I will not be able anymore? I've also read on some other communities that despite them saying the item is already on the way being delivered, it sometimes still got sent back? Do you think I should just contact Correos again and see what they say? Sorry for so so many questions and thank you so much!


Normally, if Correos try to deliver a package and you are not in to take delivery, they leave an advice slip in your postbox to say they have tried to deliver, and you then have to go to your local Correos to collect it within 7 working days. My husband got two of these slips left last week whilst we were on holiday, and went to Correos on Saturday morning to collect them where they were waiting for him. You need to take your passport with you, plus the advice slip, to collect your package.


----------



## pedro6 (Aug 4, 2016)

i have not been in that situation so cannot say but I suspect that if you contact them they will either not answer or say the item is out for delivery.
I would take a chance and see if they deliver as promised but if you hear nothing after a week contact them.
I hope all goes well.
Good luck.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Lynn R said:


> Normally, if Correos try to deliver a package and you are not in to take delivery, they leave an advice slip in your postbox to say they have tried to deliver, and you then have to go to your local Correos to collect it within 7 working days. My husband got two of these slips left last week whilst we were on holiday, and went to Correos on Saturday morning to collect them where they were waiting for him. You need to take your passport with you, plus the advice slip, to collect your package.


This is exactly how it works for me as well (I get regular deliveries from the UK that always arrive when I'm at work). They specify which correos to go to on the slip. Just don't forget the passport when you go!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Chopera said:


> This is exactly how it works for me as well (I get regular deliveries from the UK that always arrive when I'm at work). They specify which correos to go to on the slip. Just don't forget the passport when you go!


For us it isn't our passport but our NIE - we usually just show our Spanish driving licence.


----------

